# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cho em hỏi có đấu trực tiếp được đầu về của cảm biến vào card V5 này được không ạ?

## suu_tam

Các bác cho em hỏi là em mới lấy cái card V5, trên cái terminal này ở 3 chân input limit XYZ có nối với con trở và tụ.
Cái trở bé bé đó em không đọc được, còn ở cái tụ thấy ghi 22uf 16V.
Cho em hỏi có đấu trực tiếp được đầu về của cảm biến vào card V5 này được không ạ? Còn từ trước là em phải đấu quá mấy cái rơ le, vì cảm biến với điện của em đang là 24V

Cho em gửi 500đ hình ảnh.

----------

